# replacable dr hanger on onix?



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

figured someone could provide the answer. i'm looking to buy a carbon frame but am trying to figure out how important the replacable rear dr hanger is. seems to be. are orbea's replacable? any thoughts? thanks.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Having a replaceable der. hangar is key. Those things can be bent by a number of different reasons such as a bad der adjustment or a crash. Being able to replace that hangar can basically save your frame. I would NEVER buy a bike that didn't have a replaceable der. hangar. I think they're around 20 bucks if you ever need one.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Onix replaceable hangar*



ampastoral said:


> figured someone could provide the answer. i'm looking to buy a carbon frame but am trying to figure out how important the replacable rear dr hanger is. seems to be. are orbea's replacable? any thoughts? thanks.


You've probably already found your answer, but just in case, yes...the Onix does have a replaceable rear derailleur hangar. I know, because the one on my new Onix was slightly loose when I had the bike built up! Quickly cinched up the two small hex head screws that secure it and I was good to go.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*thank yous...and request*



OrbeaXLR8R said:


> You've probably already found your answer, but just in case, yes...the Onix does have a replaceable rear derailleur hangar. I know, because the one on my new Onix was slightly loose when I had the bike built up! Quickly cinched up the two small hex head screws that secure it and I was good to go.


thank you to both of you for the responses. how are you liking your onix? i know it's been discussed quite at length in other threads, but another opinion is always good. i'm looking at getting one very soon in that price range (ultegra build, or 105 if my itch outgrows my savings. i can always upgrade parts, as i like tinkering on my own anyway). i've been riding a fixed gear bottecchia for a few years, and other fixed bikes before that one. i haven't shifted a gear in 4 years...hehe. but, i'm looking to start racing in the spring. i miss a bit of competitioin in my life. anyway, around here, my lbs's have trek, litespeed, and giant. i don't like the idea of getting a trek or giant, and lightspeed doesn't really do it for me. i just love the look of the orbeas and the fact that they are still somewhat scarce. plus, they seem well made and super performers. anyway, thanks for the contributions


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

*Yes, but beware*

The der hanger on the Onix is replaceable, but there may be a problem with it. Just anecdotal from my experience: After about 3000 miles on the Onix, I had a shifting mishap: chain dropped off the ring during a downshift and the slack chain got caught in the cassette and tore the rear der off. The hanger seemed to have taken all the punishment, but after that, the bike started regularly shifting badly and dropping the chain under load. Close inspection later showed that the dropout had cracked. This is *not* supposed to happen. The hanger is supposed to protect the dropout. 

The upshot was that Orbea took the bike back under warranty to replace the dropout, but then decided that they could not get the dropout out of the carbon tubes without damaging the stays, so they declared it a total loss and sold me a crash-replacement. I took a steel Spirit frame instead of staying with carbon and haven't had any problem since.

This might just be bad luck and I would not conclude from this experience that the Onix is unreliable, but you should be aware that even very minor damage to your frame will not be repairable. 

On the plus side, the Onix is a very sweet ride.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

ampastoral said:


> i'm looking to start racing in the spring. i miss a bit of competitioin in my life.


Why would you want to race a carbon frame? Is the tiny difference in weight worth the expense of replacing the frame after crashes? Steel is cheaper and it can be repaired.

Having said that, the onix is a sweet frame. It is very responsive and stiff, so you can really hammer and hit corners aggressively. At the same time it has a great road feel so you can take it hard over rough pavement without getting all numb on the bum.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*"well roundedness"...*



Fredke said:


> The der hanger on the Onix is replaceable, but there may be a problem with it. Just anecdotal from my experience: After about 3000 miles on the Onix, I had a shifting mishap: chain dropped off the ring during a downshift and the slack chain got caught in the cassette and tore the rear der off. The hanger seemed to have taken all the punishment, but after that, the bike started regularly shifting badly and dropping the chain under load. Close inspection later showed that the dropout had cracked. This is *not* supposed to happen. The hanger is supposed to protect the dropout.
> 
> The upshot was that Orbea took the bike back under warranty to replace the dropout, but then decided that they could not get the dropout out of the carbon tubes without damaging the stays, so they declared it a total loss and sold me a crash-replacement. I took a steel Spirit frame instead of staying with carbon and haven't had any problem since.
> 
> ...


thanks for the anecdote. yeah, i understand the dangers (read downside) of carbon. and don't get me wrong, every other bike i've owned has been steel (and fixed at that). i love steel. whether it's marketing lust, or molded tubes, or the lure of the exotic, i'd like to vary materials for this bike. while i adore the classics, i still love new stuff. (as an english professor who specializes in 18th century brit lit, i self-consciously appreciate the modern people who hardline themselves into one way of thinking miss out on a lot. sorry for the digression, fredke, but it sounds to me that you would identify with me. besides, i don't know that i could ride steel that wasn't lugged 

regardless, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

As long as you know the ups and downs, you'll probably love the onix.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*I thought the warranty would take care of this?*

Isn't this covered by Orbea's lifetime warranty?


----------



## Bigfooter (Apr 15, 2005)

pspande said:


> Isn't this covered by Orbea's lifetime warranty?


Orbeas, like all warranties I know of, are for material and manufacturing defects. Not when you misuse or break your bike accidentally (or intentionally). Thats what insurances are for.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

pspande said:


> Isn't this covered by Orbea's lifetime warranty?


No company warranties der. hangars.


----------

